# My Summer: Exterior remodel on my dad's house



## housegsx (Oct 21, 2010)

My dad's house built in 76 or 78 has yet to have any exterior maintenance or updates. The roof was over 30 years old and was in horrible shape with most of the top layer of shingles cracked off and missing. The project started with that, but the siding, trim, etc were all in very bad shape so we decided to do an entire remodel.

Here are some before and after pics of the house. It took me from June 12th - October 20th to complete this doing 99% of the work myself and working on it most weekends and some evenings.


*Before pics, LOTS of work to do!:*


----------



## housegsx (Oct 21, 2010)




----------



## housegsx (Oct 21, 2010)

*After pics, 4 months later:*


----------



## housegsx (Oct 21, 2010)




----------



## housegsx (Oct 21, 2010)




----------



## housegsx (Oct 21, 2010)

*And some of the more drastic changes side-by-side:*


----------



## housegsx (Oct 21, 2010)

Ok, it's not completely done, I still need to put up the gutters. :wallbash:


----------



## no1hustler (Aug 11, 2010)

Wow, very nice job!!


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

It looks 100 times better! You did a great job on it. Your dad must be very proud of you.


----------



## cocobolo (Dec 16, 2008)

When I looked at the very first few pics I thought...well, that doesn't really look so bad.

Then you got to the roof! That had seen better days for sure.

Then all the little details...and I thought Oh Boy! He's got his work cut out for himself.

What a terrific difference between the before and after. You have done one first class job there, and really - considering how quickly you got everything accomplished - you packed one helluva lot of work into a very short time.

If that's not a motivator for some people who start things and never seem to get anything done, then I don't know what is!

Excellent job! :thumbup:


----------



## housegsx (Oct 21, 2010)

Thanks guys! It was ton of work and made my summer fly by unfortunately.



cocobolo said:


> When I looked at the very first few pics I thought...well, that doesn't really look so bad.
> 
> Then you got to the roof! That had seen better days for sure.


The roof was definitely stretched to the limit of it's useful life, and then some. I put new osb down on the entire roof because the original stuff was just 3/8 plywood on 24" center. Plus I had to in order to build the overhangs. The old stuff was very "bouncy" to say the least. I was careful and still put my foot through it twice.


----------



## cocobolo (Dec 16, 2008)

housegsx said:


> Thanks guys! It was ton of work and made my summer fly by unfortunately.
> 
> 
> 
> The roof was definitely stretched to the limit of it's useful life, and then some. I put new osb down on the entire roof because the original stuff was just 3/8 plywood on 24" center. Plus I had to in order to build the overhangs. The old stuff was very "bouncy" to say the least. I was careful and still put my foot through it twice.


Hmmm...3/8" on 24" o.c....that's no good. Our code here wouldn't allow that at all. Plus on 24" o.c. we need to add the "H" clips between each of the sheets of sheathing in order to keep the deflection to a minimum.

Were you able to add the OSB over the plywood, or was it so far gone it had to be removed?


----------



## housegsx (Oct 21, 2010)

It may have passed code 30 some years ago, but I don't know how.

It had plyclips but they were cheapo aluminum ones. The old plywood was good enough to leave down, but there were 3 or 4 sheets that were iffy. I went right overtop of the 3/8 with 7/16 osb and also used clips. It's solid now.


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

Nice work. Great improvements.

How much did it cost without labour?


----------



## cocobolo (Dec 16, 2008)

housegsx said:


> It may have passed code 30 some years ago, but I don't know how.
> 
> It had plyclips but they were cheapo aluminum ones. The old plywood was good enough to leave down, but there were 3 or 4 sheets that were iffy. I went right overtop of the 3/8 with 7/16 osb and also used clips. It's solid now.


Yep, that ought to be good like borscht...

Even 30 years ago I believe the minimum was 7/16", plus clips, but it may have varied depending on where you were.

It sure does look first class now! :thumbsup:


----------



## housegsx (Oct 21, 2010)

jlhaslip said:


> Nice work. Great improvements.
> 
> How much did it cost without labour?


I think it ended up right around $7-7.5k. The osb was $15 per sheet when we bought it and the Mastic shake siding was a little pricey. (I think about $900 to cover the front, about 2.5 square.)

I wish I had taken some progress pics, but once I get started I don't feel like stopping to snap photos.


----------



## cocobolo (Dec 16, 2008)

housegsx said:


> I think it ended up right around $7-7.5k. The osb was $15 per sheet when we bought it and the Mastic shake siding was a little pricey. (I think about $900 to cover the front, about 2.5 square.)
> 
> I wish I had taken some progress pics, but once I get started I don't feel like stopping to snap photos.


Excellent...certainly not a lot of money considering the value that must have been added to the home.

Not to mention the added pride your dad must have in his "new" abode! :thumbsup:


----------



## CoconutPete (Jan 22, 2010)

Looks fantastic!

What rooms are on the end of the house there? It looks like it's screaming for a window.


----------



## housegsx (Oct 21, 2010)

CoconutPete said:


> Looks fantastic!
> 
> What rooms are on the end of the house there? It looks like it's screaming for a window.


Thanks. On the garage side are 2 bedrooms and on the other side is the living room and dining room. None of these home have windows there but it would be nice.


----------



## Han'D' (Apr 7, 2009)

WOW!! You sure do clean up good! Great job...Night N' Day results...


----------



## housegsx (Oct 21, 2010)

Thanks! 

By the way, my Rigid palm nailer is my favorite new tool! It made life so much easier.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Great job, you looking good.


----------



## housegsx (Oct 21, 2010)

Spring is coming and I'm looking to fix this eyesore patio to finish up the exterior. The block is crumbling away. Is there a way I can replace the block without having to take out the pad? This needs to be done on a budget.

Here are the pics of what I'm talking about...


























I was thinking I could try to knock a 4"x4" under the corner of the pad and start pulling out blocks. Then I would replace them with new ones and pull out the 4"x4". 
Does this sound reasonable? And what do I put behind the block? I'm sure the soil is all washed out. How would I fill it in with stone?


Also, do these blocks from Lowes look like a good replacement?

http://www.lowes.com/pd_10335-13226-10335_4294858233_4294937087_?productId=3140691&Ns=p_product_prd_lis_ord_nbr|0||p_product_quantity_sold|1&pl=1&currentURL=%2Fpl_Block_4294858233_4294937087_%3FNs%3Dp_product_prd_lis_ord_nbr%7C0%7C%7Cp_product_quantity_sold%7C1

Thanks for the tips,

-Erik


----------



## Jason. (Jan 20, 2011)

Nice looking work, great home improvement project :thumbsup:


----------



## housegsx (Oct 21, 2010)

So I do have a progress picture, kind of... 

I was browsing around on Google maps and the satellite went over on July 2nd 2010 and got this picture. If you look closely you can see me and my dad with a 1/2 sheet of osb ready to start the next row of sheathing.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Looking good! Codes 30 years ago were fairly lax....may want to add a guard rail at door and handrail at the stairs for liability reasons, and help your dad navigating after all that work.

Gary


----------

